# Anyone used their EOS R in the rain?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 29, 2019)

I've read the teardowns and I understand the level to which the camera is weatherproofed, I'm just wondering if anyone has braved the elements and actually used their EOS R in the rain yet. I might be in a situation of using mine in some inclement weather soon, and I'm wondering how worried about it I should be.


----------



## Bundu (Apr 29, 2019)

I have used mine in light rain/drissle and heavy mist with no ill effects. It was not on purpose, I am just so used to using my 7dii and 5div in any weather that I totally forgot that I must be more careful with the R. But then I have also used the 80d in bad weather with no problems at all. Just lucky I guess? I can vouch for the R in extremely dusty conditions though...


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 29, 2019)

I dunno, reading the lensrentals teardowns of the 5D4 and EOS R, I'm not seeing where the 5D4 is dramatically more sealed than the R. They quote the R'S weather sealing at about the level of the 6D Mark II, and that doesn't seem that far off from the 5D4. I feel like maybe we're treating the R as more delicate than the 5D4 because it's a smaller, cheaper camera, but it doesn't really seem like it's substantially less well sealed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2019)

I've used the R in heavy mist from waterfalls with no ill effects, but not yet in rain (and probably I won't ever use it in heavy rain, I have a 1D X for that).


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (Apr 30, 2019)

There are a few videos onlineline that show the after-effects... fogged viewfinder mostly.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 30, 2019)

I wouldn't use it in the rain without a cover. Didn't LensRentals do a teardown to show that the R has similar build to the 6D2? Weren't most of the joints overlapped but not all of them had rubber gaskets.


----------

